# Echo 403T blower running uneven



## InstantLegend (Oct 23, 2020)

My Echo 403T blower is running uneven. I tried cleaning and adjusting the carburetor, cleaning the air filter, cleaning the spark arrestor, replacing the spark plug and replacing the fuel filter. None of that helped so I replaced the carburetor. That didn't help either. It still runs the same as before I started working on it. Any ideas? Please watch the video to hear it.
View attachment IMG_7125.MOV


----------

